# Best heliskiing/cat in bc/ak



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

What's the best place to go? Anybody been? I want the cheapest with best terrain, easiest to get to, bEst snow, etc.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have heard some very good things from people who have done trips with Points North out of Cordova.

Heli Skiing in Alaska - Points North Heli-Adventures, Inc.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Its been discussed,AT LENGTH,on TGR. Search there.

Its gonna be difficult finding "the best terrain,best snow,and cheaply." Chances are,your probably gonna be satisfied wherever. I've flown with Chugach Powder Guides and was definitely satisfied but would love to fly with Points North from everything I've read.....it ain't gonna be cheap though. At CPG though,you have the option of doing single days for slightly less than a grand....And having the snowcat for backup on those days that you can't fly cause of weather....inevitable


----------



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Check out this operation. Experience of a lifetime! 

Heli Ski British Columbia, Canada | Last Frontier Heli Skiing


----------

